# Morning Sickness from Anxiety



## dunky (Jul 10, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to go, so I figured as this is stomach related, the Nutrition, etc. place would be good enough.

When I'm anxious, I get nauseous, and I have a very strong gag reflex that only compounds the issue, making it difficult for me to eat/drink anything other than water or Sprite. This used to never happen to me at home unless I was about to go somewhere or do something important, until about a week ago when in the morning, I would feel anxious and nervous when I woke up and be very nauseous and cold. I've only actually thrown up once, and dry heaved pretty much every time because I never have anything in my stomach in the mornings since I'm nauseous. I cannot, *CANNOT* eat anything that has an odd texture or bad/weird taste.

I've tried nausea medicines, Tums (Rolaids and others too), ginger (cannot stand the taste), Sprite and water. So far, the sprite and water has had the most success, but that's not saying much as I'm still very nauseous afterwards for a little bit until I calm down, which usually takes an hour or two. In the mornings, I've also gone outside to take a few hits of weed and that helps my stomach a lot, turning the nausea into simple hunger. Alas, the smoking part induces my gag reflex sometimes, so while I do enjoy smoking weed and it does help, I can't do this all the time or else I will throw up or dry heave.

I am very, very afraid of throwing up. It my biggest fear and the fear only adds on to my already problematic anxiety. If there's anything that anyone can say that will help me get rid of the nausea in the mornings as quickly and safely as possible, I really need your help.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that Dunky. I don't suffer the same problem to the same extent you do, but when I'm very anxious do tend to experience alot of nausea also. And can imagine just how horrible that must be to go through. I don't know if this would be of much help to you, but I do find peppermint helpful for both calming me down (to a certain extent) and reducing these feelings.

Also have you considered looking into medication options? Maybe your doctor could prescribe something that would help to control this?


----------



## dunky (Jul 10, 2009)

I have tried medicines for nausea before, but I haven't spoken to a doctor recently about any of this, since it's only been a week or so. Plus I don't really have a doctor at the moment, kind of in medical limbo with finding a new doc.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I've started retching when whatever I put in my mouth about 6 months ago. I'm scheduled for an endoscopy next week, but the doctor doubts there's a problem with my stomach. He thinks it's probably the anxiety plus bad eating habits.


----------



## katnip43 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just curious, have you tried Phenergran (generic is Promethazine). You have to get a script for it but it helps my nausea a lot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would just try a bit of water or perhaps soda.
There is a body trigger that resembles stress that releases in the morning - it helps us wake up. Anger is another emotion that can be triggered - not just nausea.

I also don't eat when I get nervous. It may take several moments for you to calm down.
I would also elevate the head a bit, too - blood flow to the brain could be a consideration, too.


----------



## bht96 (Dec 25, 2008)

I wouldn't call it nausea but during times of high stress and anticipatory anxiety, mornings are not fun. I get a clenching sensation in my stomach from the anxiety and I dry heave a lot. Brushing my teeth really gets it going. On bad days, usually after brushing my teeth I would just stand over the toilet and dry heave for about two minutes until I get things under control. Eating breakfast is also difficult but its important to me that I get the energy I need for the day. I just try my best to force it down.


----------



## dunky (Jul 10, 2009)

bht96 said:


> I wouldn't call it nausea but during times of high stress and anticipatory anxiety, mornings are not fun. I get a clenching sensation in my stomach from the anxiety and I dry heave a lot. Brushing my teeth really gets it going. On bad days, usually after brushing my teeth I would just stand over the toilet and dry heave for about two minutes until I get things under control. Eating breakfast is also difficult but its important to me that I get the energy I need for the day. I just try my best to force it down.


I completely forgot about this thread, but THIS is nearly exactly what happens to me, though instead of just dry heaving I get the unfortunate terror of vomiting stomach acid.


----------



## Joee (Jul 20, 2009)

I stumbled across this page while at work, shortly after being sick! and to my amazement I'm not the only person that has this problem, I've had it for quite some time, and not just recently, it started shortly after I finished my GCSE exams at highschool, and got quite bad, the doctor got me tested for just about everything all showing negative.

My main symptoms were feeling sick, shaking, having no energy, chest & stomach pains, dizziness, cold sweats etc. I'd be white as a ghost and my temperature would go up and down fairly rapidly.

It started to be at any time of the day, more often nearer nights, and the only thing that would cure it was waiting through it until I fell asleep, it would happen anywhere, so often I couldn't go out and just do what I wanted. It really wasn't nice! 

After some time, it stopped, not completely but mostly, I assumed I had simply grown out of it (I was only around 16)

Then around a year ago, it started coming back on and off, maybe for one week in 4 or so. It's specifically in the mornings now too, and seems to match exactly what Dunky has said at the top of this page, nausea, inability to eat, and constant fear of throwing up, my throat also hurts a fair amount, which doesn't help.

I get the problem more if I have work, or have to get up early, lesser on weekends. I did wonder if it was related to how much sleep I get, but previously I would sleep 12 hour nights because I'd feel awful and force myself to sleep at around 7.

I would like to ask, what anybody else does as a job here, I noticed some other people with similar problems on another website have office jobs, or other jobs where very little physical activity is required, computer jobs. (Including me)

I'll try to check back here regularly!

Tony, I agree with most of what you said, when I am sick I'm so relieved, it's never as bad as I imagine it! and a lot of it does seem to be in the mind, but it's hard to grasp. I hope to find a solution soon!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

You could try Dramamine. Technically it's for motion sickness but it still might work. Only problem is that it would surely not be good to take it every morning.


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't know if I'm completely off the mark but I can say what I've eaten for my much milder problem.
I just wondered if something like dry toast would be OK? When I've been actually sick I've had ice cubes and the first thing I've eaten when I could is dry toast. 

If just a little nauseous I've tried peppermint tea and probiotic yoghurt which seem easier to cope with first thing. I've found at the moment I'm just eating different things to normal. The idea of sandwiches turns my stomach but dry potato cakes and noodles and different types of bread (e.g.dry garlic and corriander naan) seem easier.


----------

